# [SOLVED] Problems connecting SATA drive with PCI Controller



## l337killa07 (Dec 6, 2006)

As you all can tell, I am having problems connecting my 500GB Seagate Barracuda SATA drive to my computer using a PCI-RAID controller.

I bought this SATA drive on accident, and shipping it back + restocking fee would cost me about $30, so I decided to instead try to connect it using a SATA>IDE adapter at first. That worked, but the connector broke later on and I had to return it, and they've yet to receive a new supply.

My gear is as follows:
HP Pavillion 753n 2.53gHz
1 gig Ram
60 GB Maxtor IDE drive (from which I am currently operating)
500 GB Seagate Barracuda SATA drive (to which I want to install windows and partition, which will be my permanent HDD)
AWARD Phoenix BIOS v6.00 PG (circa 2002)

So I bought a SATA PCI-RAID controller yesterday, and attempted to install it. These are the steps I took:

1) Installed the PCI controller into an available slot. I did not connect the hard drive at first, so as to boot into windows with my IDE and install the drivers.
2) ATTEMPTED to configure the RAID array in the PCI card's BIOS (yes it has its own BIOS, the shortcut for me was to press F4 or CTRL+C after the MOBO's BIOS has loaded.) The problem is that I only have 1 SATA drive and it does not let me install a RAID array. I don't want to do a low-level format, since I have windows still on the drive, and none of the other options work. My assumption had been that RAID is optional, you dont HAVE to have a RAID array, but I haven't had any success installing it.
3) Connected my IDE drive, disconnected SATA, booted into Windows XP, copied the needed drivers onto a floppy, restarted, pressed F6 at setup, it detected the drivers, but then said there was no hard drive found.

So my problem is that the Windows Setup won't detect my hard drive as its installed through the PCI slot.

Could my problem be solved by buying a NON-RAID controller? Or should I go back to the SATA>IDE converter?


Sorry for the long post, or if I didn't provide enough detail. If I skipped out on a detail let me know and I will post it. I will be working on this problem throughout the week, and post any updates.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Problems connecting SATA drive with PCI Controller*

You need to take a read of my team mate Linderman's sticky:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16...de-controller-card-and-hard-drive-316917.html


----------



## l337killa07 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Problems connecting SATA drive with PCI Controller*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> You need to take a read of my team mate Linderman's sticky:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16...de-controller-card-and-hard-drive-316917.html


Thank you for the advice, and I read over that thread but my problem isn't solved. I've already followed all those steps, and I actually was able to have my drive show up in windows by connecting the sata cable AFTER I had booted into Windows. Stupidly, however, I tried to do the low-level format and freaked out and disconnected the power, so the drive is still detected in Drive Management, it is just not partitioned and formatted.

My thing is that the drivers are all installed just fine, and my card CLAIMS that the drives will work without a RAID configuration (considering I only have ONE DRIVE) but it doesn't seem to do it. My windows install is hanging up when it shows "Detecting your computers hardware configuration." When I try to install the RAID set, as per the instructions in my manual, it says "Not enough single drives to install RAID set". I also can't erase, rebuild, or resolve conflicts in the PCI Card's BIOS either.

I would very much like to see this problem solved so I don't have to go out, return this card, buy ANOTHER card, or do some other stuff. If I am unsuccessful with this, I will just go back to the SATA>IDE converter since that seemed to bring the most initial success.

I await any responses.

*Minor Edit* I "initialized" the drive in windows Disk Management, and am formatting it as we speak. This means the drive shows up, I would theoretically be able to access it and use it however, but it would involve me having to unplug/replug every single time? That is a hassle.....the problem is that when I boot up my computer it detects the SATA drive that doesn't have windows installed on it first, and will hang. It won't boot straight through to my IDE drive. If I can get it to do that, I won't worry about installing XP on it and just use it as a hard-mounted backup drive.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Problems connecting SATA drive with PCI Controller*

Are you certain in the bios setup menu, that you have the boot drive listed FIRST in any boot priority setting?


----------



## l337killa07 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Problems connecting SATA drive with PCI Controller*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> Are you certain in the bios setup menu, that you have the boot drive listed FIRST in any boot priority setting?


My boot priority is:

CD Rom
Hard Drive
Removable (Floppy/USB)

The sub-menu under Hard drive is my Boot drive first (The maxtor 60gb with WINXP-SP2 on it) and then "Bootable add-in cards" (not sure what that does).

I will change the order around and see if it makes any difference. I just updated the drivers, and am working on flashing the BIOS to NON-Raid....perhaps that will solve all my problems!!

I have formatted the drive so if/when windows detects it, it will show up correctly.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Problems connecting SATA drive with PCI Controller*

Wait a minute, don't flash any bios when you are in a mess like you are. If you flash it and something happens, you can screw it up enough so it is not workable.

Report back where you are with this right now.


----------



## l337killa07 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Problems connecting SATA drive with PCI Controller*

Well I know that if I flashed it and messed it up, I would just be able to return it, since I plan to do so anyways.

Right now the most progress I have had is having the drive detect in Windows, but in order for this to happen I disconnect the SATA data cable, boot into Windows, and reconnect the cable while the computer is running. Windows is then able to detect and work with the drive perfectly fine.

In Windows, the drive shows up as an SCSI Drive. I tried changing the boot order to having the IDE Boot Drive first, but it did not work. When the boot order gets past the PCI Card's BIOS, it hangs. It does the Beep code that it usually does, but then Windows doesn't load.

I cannot think of anything else, but if I get any info I will post here.


----------



## l337killa07 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Problems connecting SATA drive with PCI Controller*

I should note that I wasn't successful in flashing the BIOS (of the PCI card, NOT my computer) and I stopped trying. Waiting for advice before I proceed.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Problems connecting SATA drive with PCI Controller*

what is the make and mode of your controller card?


----------



## l337killa07 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Problems connecting SATA drive with PCI Controller*

It is a BT-PCI-SATA150 Card, manufacturere is Bytecc, with a Silicon Image 3512 chip on it. From what I understand, its a RAID card.

Since I haven't had much luck with it, I'm going to go later this week to just buy the IDE converter, its ALOT less hassle and I'll just live with the inconvenience of having 1 less IDE channel.


----------



## Fourth Stooge (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Problems connecting SATA drive with PCI Controller*

Well, let's take a step back. Your SATA card supports SATA 1.0. Confirm your Seagate drive is either the same or a SATA II set to 1.0.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Problems connecting SATA drive with PCI Controller*



Fourth Stooge said:


> Well, let's take a step back. Your SATA card supports SATA 1.0. Confirm your Seagate drive is either the same or a SATA II set to 1.0.




yep; he's correct


your drive has to be set with a jumper cap to the Sata-I spec (150mb/s) / your drive is Sata -II by default


----------



## l337killa07 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Problems connecting SATA drive with PCI Controller*

In regards to the 2 responses, my drive is already set to Sata I with the jumper on the 150mb/s slot.

I have decided I am not going to use a PCI card, and I am buying a SATA>IDE converter instead. I will just use that since its been almost a week and my drive is just sitting in the box. I want to put it into use, and if in the future I upgrade my computer I will have a nice SATA drive to put into use.

Thank you everyone for your help. If I need any help I will post later, but until then admin/mod would you please close this thread? I feel it is resolved enough.


----------



## neumannu47 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a WD10EACS 1TB hard drive that I am trying to use with a PCI serial ATA host controller with Sil 3512 chip set. Like others have reported, I cannot get the computer to boot with the drive connected. The computer will boot and install all drivers with the drive disconnected, and the drive works fine in a new Lenovo computer with SATA-II ports on the motherboard. 

The bios on the Sil3512A card has been updated to the latest, but the computer still will not boot. The 1.5GB jumper on the WD drive (Pins 5 and 6) has been set and removed. No luck.

At this point, is it safe to assume that this drive is not going to work with this controller? There does not appear to be a SATA-II controller for PCI - they all seem to be require PCI Express. Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

there are sataII cards for the PCI slot .......... have a look at the promise brand

I dont think you will get a 1TB sata-II drive to work with your existing controller .........

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816102062


----------



## neumannu47 (Apr 27, 2008)

I took the card back and got another card that has the Via VT6421 chip set. So far, so good. Everything installed and booted correctly. The drive is jumpered for 1.5GB, and I'm going to leave it at that.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well done ................


----------

